# Ndiswrapper und Feisty Fawn



## Raubkopierer (15. April 2007)

Hallo... ich habe gestern einmal Ubuntu Feisty Fawn installiert... im Gegensatz zu 6.10 funktioniert das Booten sogar 
Nun, da ich ein schnelles System hab, anz anders als Vista würde ich es gerne mehr nutzen und Windows nur noch zum Spielen... Dazu möchte ich aber auch das Internet nutzen können (Paketupdates, Chats etc.)
Ich habe einen Netgear WG111T, den ich nur mit Ndiswrapper betreiben kann, da MadWifi keine USB-.Geräte unterstützt. Also habe ich die Treiberversion 1.2 von der Herstellerseite mit Ndiswrapper installiert (beide inf-Files wie auf der Ndiswrapper-Site empfohlen).

Ndiswrapper -l gibt folgendes aus:


```
athfmwdl driver present, hardware present
netwg11t driver present
```

Nachdem ich sudo ndiswrapper -m ausgeführt habe sollte ich eigentlich wlan0 in der ifconfig haben... dies ist allerdings nicht der Fall...

Danke jetzt schon mal für eure Hilfe


----------



## Anime-Otaku (16. April 2007)

Was gibt lsmod aus, d.h. ist das ndiswrapper Modul überhaupt geladen?


----------



## Raubkopierer (16. April 2007)

lsmod gibt ndiswrapper bei usb_core aus...


----------



## Anime-Otaku (16. April 2007)

dumm gefragt, aber was zeigt er überhaupt an, wenn du ifconfig -a machst ? (eth0 und l0 ausgeschlossen)

(-a für alle, ansonsten zeigt er nur die "up" sind an)

vielleicht hatte sich die Bezeichnung inzwischen geändert oO

Aber sonst bin ich überfragt.
http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/9802/Installation-WLan-stick-D-Link-DWL-G122--Netgear-W.html


----------



## Raubkopierer (16. April 2007)

jop.. ifconfig -a bringt auch nicht mehr...


----------



## Raubkopierer (30. April 2007)

Sorry wegen des Doppelposts aber ich dachte ich setz mein Problem einfach hier fort wo es begonnen hat und mach keinen neuen Thread auf... und irgendwie muss ich zeigen, dass hier was Neues ist.

Jedenfalls hab ich mein Ndiswrapperproblem gelöst:
Ich hab einfach die aktuelle Version geladen und kompiliert... Ndiswrapper arbeitet...

Wenn ich jedoch


```
iwlist wlan0 scanning
```

ausführe gibt er mir keine Ergebnisse... selbst wenn der Stick 10cm neben dem Router liegt (ich hab meinen PC mal kurzfristig verfrachtet... normalerweise sinds eben 20Meter Luftlinie...
Jedenfalls bekomm ich kein Netzwerk... über iwconfig, ifconfig und Networkmanager geht auch nichts...

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.
Danke.


----------



## zeroize (30. April 2007)

Hallo, ich werd auch noch mal ein bisschen versuchen die restlichen Leute zu verwirren, aber imho ist das doch ne Netgearkarte mit nem Atheros-Chipsatz - dann heißt das wlan-Device nicht wlan0 sondern ath0, oder nicht?


----------



## Anime-Otaku (30. April 2007)

Probier mal die Karte erstmal hochzufahren;

```
# ifconfig wlan0 up
```


----------



## Raubkopierer (2. Mai 2007)

zeroize das wäre wohl richtig, wenn ich den Atheros-Treiber nutzen würde. Was auch gehen würde, da es ein Atheros-Chipsatz ist allerdings MadWifi keine USB-Sticks unterstützt...


----------

